# [Heisec] Löchriger Sperrbildschirm beim Sony Xperia Z



## Newsfeed (29 März 2013)

Auch ohne das Passwort zu kennen, lässt sich der Sperrbildschirm bei aktuellen Sony-Smartphones problemlos überwinden. So gewährt unter anderem Sonys neues Flaggschiff Xperia Z Angreifern vollen Zugriff aufs Gerät.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



















Weiterlesen...


----------

